# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Cystenieren en wil je iets bijverdienen?

## spectrum

Wij zoeken voor een project nog 2 mensen met CYSTENIEREN. 

Het onderzoek is een persoonlijke interview over een vertaalde vragenlijst van een van onze klanten. Het interview is bedoeld om deze vertaling te checken met mensen van de doelgroep (mensen met CYSTENIEREN). Het gaat dus niet om het beantwoorden van de vragenlijst of over de persoonlijke omstandigheid van de geinterviewde mensen, maar over het begrip van de vragen. Iedereen is hiervoor geschikt.

Dit interview zal plaatsvinden op 29 juni in Amsterdam, hiervoor ontvangen de deelnemers een vergoeding van $150 (ongeveer  120) en een volledige vergoeding van de reiskosten.

Ben je geintereseerd mail dan naar [email protected]
Hadewych Derks
(namens Spectrum Translation)

----------

